# Walmart Interview



## SeaBreeze (Oct 6, 2013)

WALMART INTERVIEW


Jennifer a manager at Wal-Mart had to hire someone to fill a job opening. After sorting through a stack of 20 resumes she found four people who were equally qualified. Jennifer decided to call the four in and ask them only one question. Their answer would determine which of them would get the job.


The day came and as the four sat around the conference room table, Jennifer asked, 'What is the fastest thing you know of?'


The first man replied, 'A THOUGHT.' It just pops into your head. There's no warning.


'That's very good!' replied Jennifer. 'And, now you sir?', she asked the second man.


'Hmmm....let me see 'A blink! It comes and goes and you don't know that it ever happened.. A BLINK is the fastest thing I know of.'


'Excellent!' said Jennifer. 'The blink of an eye, that's a very popular cliche for speed.' She then turned to the third man, who was contemplating his reply.


'Well, out at my dad's ranch, you step out of the house and on the wall there's a light switch.. When you flip that switch, way out across the pasture the light on the barn comes on in less than an instant. 'Yip, TURNING ON A LIGHT is the fastest thing I can think of'.


Jennifer was very impressed with the third answer and thought she had found her man. 'It's hard to beat the speed of light,' she said.


Turning to BUBBA, the fourth and final man, Jennifer posed the same question.


Old Bubba replied, 'After hearing the previous three answers, it's obvious to me that the fastest thing known is DIARRHEA.'


'WHAT!?' said Jennifer, stunned by the response...


'Oh sure', said BUBBA. 'You see, the other day I wasn't feeling so good, and I ran for the bathroom, but before I could THINK, BLINK, or TURN ON THE LIGHT, I Had already $hit my pants.'


BUBBA is now the new greeter at a Wal-Mart near you!


----------



## Casper (Oct 7, 2013)

:clap:


----------



## Michael. (Oct 7, 2013)

.
Good one.



.​


----------

